# I made the paper!



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I upgraded my yard this year and made the local paper. Don't know if that will up the candy for Halloween Night but got tons of ideas for upping my yard on here. Thank you!

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2009910140343

The actual paper had more pics of my yard. I will have to post them. And yes that is me as the pirate girl. I just had to do it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great article, KY!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot! And the picture is great as well, Pirate Girl


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
That is Awesome, Love the Decor and the Pics are great too!
Hugs, hon.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Yea!!!!!*

HEY! Is THAT your fancy sign someone special made for you in the window? 

Congrats E ... you did an AWESOME job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always nice to see a great display get some press! Congrats!


----------

